# portdowngrade and portmaster



## cL0N31 (Sep 1, 2016)

I grabbed some old version of a port with portdowngrade and renamed the folder. Now I want to install it with portmaster because I want to create packages.
I don't want to copy the folder to the port tree or create a symlink.
Is there any other way to tell portmaster to install the port that's sitting outside the port tree?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2016)

Why don't you simply use `make package`?


----------



## cL0N31 (Sep 1, 2016)

2 more reasons: portmaster's `-G` parameter and being able to see the list of deps


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2016)

`make -DBATCH package`, `make missing`, `make run-depends-list`, `make build-depends-list`, `make all-depends-list`

See ports(7).


----------

